# Cramping



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Alright I may be setting myself up with this question but I notice lately while I am practicing my calling that the area around my cheak bones cramps up. Am I doing something wrong? I have been calling for 17 or so years but I am just noticing it now. Have any of you experienced this? Is that area out of shape or something? Thanks 
Leo


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Try some of your wife's Midol (yes, you set yourself up!)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I did expect that one (and even considered it) ha!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Feeling cranky and bloated too? :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I'm not much of a goose caller but back in my trombone days, the band director always said it took a few weeks to get everything back into shape after taking time off.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Interesting, never had that happen to me. Are you using a flute?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well if you ask my wife she will always say I am cranky and by the looks of my belly I may be bloated. :wink:

Chris I am blowing Foiles SMHs. It seems to happen mainly when I try double clucking. Notice I say "try" because I still ain't getting it but I am getting close. Also got a question for you. I registered to be a member on Monday and sent my $10 check on Tuesday. Do I get with you about putting an avator on my profile? Thank you!

Leo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I dropped you a pm.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sent one back. Thanks!


----------

